# W betrayal of calth missile launcher x2 H- ££



## kickboxerdog

so im after betrayal of calth missile launcher x2 
I have paypal and uk based

or if anyone can suggest a good site to buy from?

cheers all


----------



## Brother Dextus

Haven't used any of them from my box, but would rather trade bits for the sake of the amount. If you haven't used any heavy bolters I'll swap 2for2 if that's agreeable, or I can bulk it out with some marines from the box if you have Cataphractii going spare


----------

